# Quick help needed! Is this memory compatible?



## The Phatman (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, new user here in need of some quick help.
I have a Acer Travelmate 2424WXMi laptop with 512mb ram which I wanna upgrade to 1024mb. It has two memory slots so I wanna another card of the same type. I'm not that good with computer components so have no clue what type to look for. The card in the laptop says *Hynix 512mb 2RX16 PC2-4200S-444-R* and *HYMP 564S64P6-C4 AA*. No idea what any of this means, besides that it's 512mb and made by Hynix   Have tried looking for the same card on google, and I stumbled across an auction with one I think, but am not sure will fit. It says *Hynix 512mb 2RX16 PC2-4200S-444-12* and the other number is exactly the same as the one I have. So it's just the "*12*" in the end of the first numbers that's different. The auction ends in about 12 hours and if this is the right type I really wanna buy it, so could someone please answer before then?  And if it doesn't fit, could someone explain the difference?
Thanks


----------



## Robertw18 (Dec 11, 2006)

The key here really is the speed and type of RAM that you have in there.  You also want to make sure that your computer can support 1 GB of ram... some really old laptops can't.   The best thing I can suggest is go to Crucial's website, and put in your laptop's information (ie Make model, model number) and it'll give you speeds, type of memory you need, and your board's max RAM... I WOULD NOT BUY from this website though because it's really expensive.  

http://www.crucial.com/index.asp is the site, and you'll see a mfg box on the right side of the page.  Get the info from here, and if you post your results back in here, we'll be able to better help


----------



## The Phatman (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link, very useful.
Here's all the info that came up:

Each memory slot can hold DDR2 PC2-5300,DDR2 PC2-4200 with a maximum of 1GB per slot.* 

*Not to exceed manufacturer supported memory.


Maximum Memory:   2048MB 
USB Support:   2.x Compliant 
Standard Memory:   512MB removable 
Slots:   2 (2 banks of 1) 


Q: What memory goes into my computer, and can I mix speeds?

A: DDRII memory with support for DDR2 PC2-5300,DDR2 PC2-4200 speeds.
Because DDR2 memory is backward-compatible, you can safely upgrade your system with any of the guaranteed-compatible DDR2 speeds listed below.

Q: How much memory can my computer handle?

A: 2048MB. 
Adding the maximum amount of memory will improve performance and help extend the useful life of your system as you run increasingly demanding software applications in the future.

Q: Do I have to install matching pairs?

A: No.
No, you can install modules one at a time, and you can mix different densities of modules in your computer. But if your computer supports dual-channel memory configurations, you should install in identical pairs (preferably in kits) for optimal performance.

Q: Does my computer support dual-channel memory?

A: No.
Your system does not support dual channel.

Q: Does my computer support ECC memory?

A: No.
Your system does not support ECC. Because ECC and non-ECC modules should not be mixed within a system, install the same type of modules that are already in your system."


Any ideas?
Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Robertw18 (Dec 11, 2006)

I would probably go with this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145554

It's good RAM, reputable brand.  It matches the specs for your PC, and it's not too expensive.  You can go with something faster, but the way RAM works is that it'll down-clock to whatever the slowest RAM is on the board.  So faster RAM might help if you get two new sticks, but if you don't want to spend the cash. I would stick to the one above.


----------



## The Phatman (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay, I was actually looking at that one earlier but wasn't sure if it was the right type. The price isn't too bad, might buy that one.
But what about the Hynix one I mentioned though, does it fit and is it worth getting at all considering the price (used for $10) or is there that big a difference between these?


----------



## Robertw18 (Dec 11, 2006)

I would say not.  It really doesn't have a very strong brand name.  Laptops are really tricky anyway... They get really hot and I personally wouldn't take the chance with a no name memory getting that hot in my computer.


----------



## The Phatman (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll get the Corsair instead then. Really knew nothing about this stuff so decided to ask someone first, and I'm glad I did  I'm not one of the most demanding laptop users, but would sure hate it if I bought it and something went wrong.
Thanks alot for the help


----------



## Robertw18 (Dec 11, 2006)

That's what we're here for... people helping people.


----------

